# What God should I pray to for a better harvest?



## Freemyniggayoungmota (Dec 6, 2015)

i got two little buddies growing right now. but shhhhhh, the feds is listening.


----------



## Zurittansya (Dec 6, 2015)

Good job, keep it up.


----------



## *BUDS (Dec 6, 2015)

i dont think the FBI are too concerned with your little buddies.


----------



## Freemyniggayoungmota (Dec 6, 2015)

end result should be sumthin like dis


----------



## astronautrob (Dec 6, 2015)

I usually sacrifice a small goat before I harvest, seems to increase yield.


----------



## Enigmatic Ways (Dec 6, 2015)

You can pray to any or all these Gods/Goddesses to help your plants. 

Adonis
Attis
Baʿal
Blodeuwedd
Ceres
Cronus
Demeter
Dionysus
Houji
Jarilo
Modron
Rauni
Pachamama
Persephone
Proserpina
Tammuz
Xipe Totec


----------



## HookahsGarden (Dec 6, 2015)

We created religions where we put faith and pray to invisible gods, yet we ignore the gods that sustain us and give us life.
Pray to the earth, the sun , the moon and the perfect balance of life they provide.


----------



## redeyedfrog (Dec 6, 2015)

All praise be to Allah.... just kidding he's a violent fucker.


----------



## Dr. Who (Dec 6, 2015)

redeyedfrog said:


> All praise be to Allah.... just kidding he's a violent fucker.


NO! 
He's not!
It's the idiots that misinterpret the Koran for their own gain that are!
The Koran attempts to teach the same peace and forgiveness the Bible does,,,Just in a different way......Read it and see for your self.

By the way,,,,,Islam and Christians.......Pray to the same "god".......So do the Jews.


----------



## tripleD (Dec 6, 2015)

Enigmatic Ways said:


> You can pray to any or all these Gods/Goddesses to help your plants.
> 
> Adonis
> Attis
> ...


Where in the hell is Mithra??? 
The one True God!!


----------



## Diabolical666 (Dec 6, 2015)

Pray to the god of experience....do some training, pruning, topping, popping and you will get a better yield....oh yeah and 1khps lights are good


----------



## tropicalcannabispatient (Dec 6, 2015)

Pray to the smh God!!


----------



## superloud (Dec 6, 2015)

Dr. Who said:


> NO!
> He's not!
> It's the idiots that misinterpret the Koran for their own gain that are!
> The Koran attempts to teach the same peace and forgiveness the Bible does,,,Just in a different way......Read it and see for your self.
> ...


Christianity is a very violent religon.as is islam


----------



## oldtimer54 (Dec 6, 2015)

Bob Marley !


----------



## The_Herban_Legend (Dec 7, 2015)




----------



## The_Herban_Legend (Dec 7, 2015)

Dr. Who said:


> NO!
> He's not!
> It's the idiots that misinterpret the Koran for their own gain that are!
> The Koran attempts to teach the same peace and forgiveness the Bible does,,,Just in a different way......Read it and see for your self.
> ...


Bring your god before me and I will sodomize your god.


----------



## The_Herban_Legend (Dec 7, 2015)

Dr. Who said:


> NO!
> He's not!
> It's the idiots that misinterpret the Koran for their own gain that are!
> The Koran attempts to teach the same peace and forgiveness the Bible does,,,Just in a different way......Read it and see for your self.
> ...


There is no god and if you have evidence that contradicts this, by all means, show us.


----------



## SamsonsRiddle (Dec 7, 2015)

Dr. Who said:


> NO!
> He's not!
> It's the idiots that misinterpret the Koran for their own gain that are!
> The Koran attempts to teach the same peace and forgiveness the Bible does,,,Just in a different way......Read it and see for your self.
> ...


This is completely wrong. If they were the same god then why does one say that he sent off Ishmael and the other says he continued the line through ishmael? And that's just the beginning of the book. Why does one have Jesus coming back ushering a 1,000 year reign of peace and the other has a Jesus coming back telling everyone he was never crucified and raised from the dead, but rather is a military commander who destroys all infidels who will not convert?

It's a different god with different laws, and different paths to salvation. One is through what Jesus Christ did, they other is through self-sacrifice in the name of their god.


----------



## The_Herban_Legend (Dec 7, 2015)




----------



## Dr. Who (Dec 7, 2015)

SamsonsRiddle said:


> This is completely wrong. If they were the same god then why does one say that he sent off Ishmael and the other says he continued the line through ishmael? And that's just the beginning of the book. Why does one have Jesus coming back ushering a 1,000 year reign of peace and the other has a Jesus coming back telling everyone he was never crucified and raised from the dead, but rather is a military commander who destroys all infidels who will not convert?
> 
> It's a different god with different laws, and different paths to salvation. One is through what Jesus Christ did, they other is through self-sacrifice in the name of their god.


Like I said. it's all in the interpretation...

Don't believe me! How about you ask your Pastor, Priest, Minister.

.AND, by the way, HAVE you read the Koran? If not, you have NO point to actually stand on!

The Old testament is beyond violent. Rape, murder, incest, conquest and war at the whim of "god" or his followers on the SAME religious grounds as you and others assert to the Koran. How about you read Job again. This was Satan and God destroying a man's life on a bet!! When job asked god why? God basically said, "because I can".......YEAH baby, nice "God" you got there....

The Old Testament taken by readings from the dead sea scrolls......Interestingly enough, appear to contain tenants from the Tora and the Koran. The bible IS a newer "book" by comparison.....In the traveling "Dead Sea Scrolls" exhibit that toured museums a few years back. It was pointed out quite clearly that the new testament took from both other sources regularly.

Now I know your going to bring up Jesus again as the savior of man kind. He gave his life for our sins and his father "god" changed and became tolerant and forgiving, changing from the rather human actions he had in the Old testament.
Almost doesn't work does it? That's like 2 different religions or even 2 different "gods" for one religion when put side by side eh?

Look here, I don't _intend_ to offend anybody!
I _NEVER_ say any one religion IS the one true religion. None of us really know now do we?

I believe more like the NATIVE "American" Indian. Great Spirit - Earth, Sun and Moon being honored ...... This is a more spiritual belief then anything. NO relation to Wicca or any of that..

We need to learn to respect each others religious beliefs...I maybe wrong on the pray to the same thing.....But I sure find it convenient that it's interpreted by violence..Violence that all 3 (if you have it that way) shared at one time or another....


May ALL your grows be blessed !!

Doc


----------



## tripleD (Dec 7, 2015)

Is there an omniscient, omnipotent being out there somewhere? I have noooo idea!
But I have a very good idea about this-
1) Organized religion is for lack of a better word Perverted! Just look at Catholic Priests! Did you know that more people have been murdered in the name of organized religion than by any other organized entity? Including organized crime & organized government combined!!!
2) The Bible is total BS-You can't even get out of the first page of the first book of the Pentateuch (Genesis) without reading major contradictions! The bible isn't even a book it's a collection of various works by various authors that were cherry picked from hundreds of such written works by Constantine & his religious cronies to better unite the people and strengthen his leadership. Yup politics was even around screwing sheeeut up back then!
3) The story of Yeoseph Ben Yoseph (Jesus) was a copy cat, it was plagiarized from the story of Mithra (Persian origin) which was around for hundreds of years before "Jesus" was even born... Yep, the precious story of our lord Jesus the Christ is not an original, it's a forgery! 
GOD Bless!!


----------



## Diabolical666 (Dec 7, 2015)

i dont think this thread was intended to talk about religion...it was a joke guys


----------



## SamsonsRiddle (Dec 7, 2015)

Dr. Who said:


> Like I said. it's all in the interpretation...
> 
> Don't believe me! How about you ask your Pastor, Priest, Minister.
> 
> ...



Where to begin....

The problem was that you claimed that the god of the bible was the same as the god of islam. It is not, neither does the koran harmonize with the bible.

I could bring a million points at how they are different (and even quite a few how they are similar), but here is one major one. According to the koran god has no sons, which is opposite of the bible which says jesus is the firstborn among many brethren.

I don't have any clue how you think they old testament presents a different god than the new. There is story after story in the old testament of man following god (for a very short time), then man turning his back on god. New testament is the same. I don't see where you get this reasoning from. There are several times in the old testament where god forgave his people even when they were obviously going against his will (which was for their own benefit).

The Bible must be read as a whole book, with the old testament demonstrating more of the discipline side and the new testament (or new covenant) is where he demonstrates more of the forgiveness side.

Job - If you study the spiritual significance to that story, you would see that it was not about a bet between god and satan. Rather, it was a way of god allowing job a chance to see his own shortcomings by reason of his pride. There are many times when Job speaks declaring himself righteous without giving the credit to god. I've read job....many times.

I know there is rape and everything else in the old testament, but there isn't a single instance where god said it was ok to rape someone. There are a lot of bad things back there, and in the new testament, but so are there in life. The stories are there for our learning, an example to not follow in most of their footsteps.

I have talked to many priests and they are all the same. They follow whatever denomination they work for, even if there is significant proof against their beliefs (sabbath is saturday, no one goes to heaven because jesus is bringing heaven to earth, jesus is not god but rather a part of god just like the holy spirit [how could god die?], etc..) I study god's word every day and have for several years, and would love to help you if you have questions. But if you really think that every "fact" you find out on the internet is really in harmony with the Bible then you are sorely mistaken.

It's not quantity of adherents, but rather quality of knowledge and understanding. so fuck all these churches, lol


----------



## Yekke (Dec 7, 2015)

Tupac


----------



## tripleD (Dec 7, 2015)

Dr. Who said:


> Like I said. it's all in the interpretation...
> 
> Don't believe me! How about you ask your Pastor, Priest, Minister.
> 
> ...


I'm with YOU Doc, I am a very spiritual person, but in my humble opinion, organized religions are just created by wolves in sheeps clothing who use it to tend to their flock! Don't get me wrong, I think there are some good things that one can learn from the Bible like the Ten commandments for example ( I prefer the first set of Ten Commandments personally, the second set had a few that I don't really care for, like "thou shalt not cook a kid in it's own mothers milk" for example. I find it hilarious that 'god' felt compelled to warn us against cooking baby goats in the milk of their own mother, but did NOT feel compelled to instruct us NOT to own slaves, or NOT to seduce/rape Virgins. Instead he tells us what we must do IF WE seduce/rape a virgin or IF WE injure our slave. Personally, I will never worship a 'god' that is willing to tolerate either of those two actions.) 

Peace & Love


----------



## SamsonsRiddle (Dec 7, 2015)

tripleD said:


> I'm with YOU Doc, I am a very spiritual person, but in my humble opinion, organized religions are just created by wolves in sheeps clothing who use it to tend to their flock! Don't get me wrong, I think there are some good things that one can learn from the Bible like the Ten commandments for example ( I prefer the first set of Ten Commandments personally, the second set had a few that I don't really care for, like "thou shalt not cook a kid in it's own mothers milk" for example. I find it hilarious that 'god' felt compelled to warn us against cooking baby goats in the milk of their own mother, but did NOT feel compelled to instruct us NOT to own slaves, or NOT to seduce/rape Virgins. Instead he tells us what we must do IF WE seduce/rape a virgin or IF WE injure our slave. Personally, I will never worship a 'god' that is willing to tolerate either of those two actions.)
> 
> Peace & Love


Dude, you are looking at the bible as you are living in this current time as opposed to living in a time where slavery was normal (sometimes the bible uses slaves for workers such as in ephesians 6:5 and 1 Peter 2:1 8 . You must factor in other laws god had such as the year of jubilee where all debts were forgiven and "slaves" were no long indebted. They were able to go home, had sabbath's off, etc. Slavery ain't what it used to be.

There is only 1 set of ten commandments...so I'm not sure where you're getting this second set of commandments from. One more thing, the book is spiritual so you have to come out of your carnal mind and look deeper into the meaning of what god was trying to teach through the law.

Organized religion? Where do you find this? Every church i've studied with has been so disorganized and contradictory to each other it's hard to keep track. They all have their own book or parts of the book they skip over and ignore to push their prerogative. Don't judge the Bible by the churches...God said his children would be a small flock not a big bunch of pew potatoes.

I suggest you try studying the book every day for a year, do a chapter or two a day...with an open mind. Then let me know what god told you. It's a lifelong study to learn the word of god, not a quick assertion of knowing it all before trying it out for yourself.


----------



## tripleD (Dec 7, 2015)

SamsonsRiddle said:


> Dude, you are looking at the bible as you are living in this current time as opposed to living in a time where slavery was normal (sometimes the bible uses slaves for workers such as in ephesians 6:5 and 1 Peter 2:1 8 . You must factor in other laws god had such as the year of jubilee where all debts were forgiven and "slaves" were no long indebted. They were able to go home, had sabbath's off, etc. Slavery ain't what it used to be.
> 
> There is only 1 set of ten commandments...so I'm not sure where you're getting this second set of commandments from. One more thing, the book is spiritual so you have to come out of your carnal mind and look deeper into the meaning of what god was trying to teach through the law.
> 
> ...


Ok, lil feller, I'll play along with you...
Here's some information for you regarding the bible that you suggest that I study!
Bible contradictions & total BS:
1) Genesis ch 1:25 says that god created animals FIRST but 
Genesis ch 2:18 says God created man FIRST...
2) When God banished Cain to Nod (land East of Eden) for killing Able, Cain met a woman & he married her & they had many children. Who was this Mystery woman & where did she come from? There is NO mention in the Bible of God creating more than one pair of Adam & Eves, so I guess she was an ALIEN...
3) Why did God need to rest on the Sabbath?? He is GOD!! 
4) Why doesn't God know how many feet or legs an insect has? He tells us in 
Leviticus ch 11:20-23 that insects have 4 feet & 4 legs, but I'm pretty certain that they have 6 feet & 6 legs.
5) If the word of god was soooo important then why didn't he do a better job of providing it for us. After he rested on the sabbath from creating the heavens, earth, light, man, beast, etc., he should have created the bible instead of letting Constantine & his cronies Cherry pick which books would go into the original Bible & which ones weren't politically correct.( Yep, there were politics screwing sheut up even back then)
6) Why does God tell us in Genesis ch 1:29 that it's ok to eat from ALL of the plants & trees bearing fruit upon all of the earth? 
Hemlock, Buckeye pods, oleander, & many others are poisonous, & yet God either didn't know this or he suffered from a serious case of Alzheimers....
7) I want you to research Mithra (I'm being serious!) and then explain to me how it is possible that you accept Jesus Christ (real name Yeoshua ben Yoseph) as the son of god, when Mithra predates Jesus by hundreds of years. 
The story of Jesus was obviously plagiarized from Mithra since it is almost exactly the same story!! 
If I wrote a book today & had it published & then you came along years later with a book that resembles my book to the degree that the story of Jesus resembles the story of Mithra everyone would realize that your book was plagiarized but some how christians are willing to overlook this truth when it come to Jesus.... Very interesting!

Here, let me help in another way.

Mithra & Jesus were both:

1) Called The Truth, The Light, The way,
2) Born Dec 25th
3) visited by 3 wisemen
4) died on a cross
5) had 12 disciples
6) had a last supper
7) laid in a rock tomb after death
 ascended into heaven
9) born of a virgin
10) reborn 3 days after their death
11) intermediaries between God & man
12) Healers
Etc etc etc.

BTW- I'm 46yrs old "Dude" & I probably read the bible from cover to cover more times than you by the time that I was 17 yrs old. I used to be one of the sheep being herded by the wolves!! 
Oh, and regarding the 2nd set of Ten Commandments that you admit to knowing nothing about I suggest that you google it- google is your friend since you obviously haven't read your bible in awhile 7 probably can't find it!!


----------



## tripleD (Dec 7, 2015)

SamsonsRiddle said:


> Dude, you are looking at the bible as you are living in this current time as opposed to living in a time where slavery was normal (sometimes the bible uses slaves for workers such as in ephesians 6:5 and 1 Peter 2:1 8 . You must factor in other laws god had such as the year of jubilee where all debts were forgiven and "slaves" were no long indebted. They were able to go home, had sabbath's off, etc. Slavery ain't what it used to be.
> 
> There is only 1 set of ten commandments...so I'm not sure where you're getting this second set of commandments from. One more thing, the book is spiritual so you have to come out of your carnal mind and look deeper into the meaning of what god was trying to teach through the law.
> 
> ...


Oh & just so we're clear....You do not deny however that you worship a god that was in favor of Slavery, seduction/rape of virgins, and who ordered Joshua to kill INNOCENT children, women & even harmless animals? And you worship a fallible god that admitted that he was sorry for creating man & who also admitted that he repent



Good Luck with all of that...


----------



## SamsonsRiddle (Dec 7, 2015)

tripleD said:


> Ok, lil feller, I'll play along with you...
> Here's some information for you regarding the bible that you suggest that I study!
> Bible contradictions & total BS:
> 1) Genesis ch 1:25 says that god created animals FIRST but
> ...



Jesus was not born december 25 - easily verifiable fact that there were sheep herders in the field. There are no sheep herders in the field during december.
He was visited by wise men, with 3 gifts listed. Never says the amount of wise men, but we know more than 1. Also, he could have been up to 2 years old by that time.
The rest looks pretty good.

The story in genesis is about the chosen family. Never does it say that adam and his family were the only ones on the earth. It says he created man on the 6th day, but the story switches to adam and his family the next chapter. The story all points to Jesus, hence the necessity to describe how he came to be.

Genesis 2:18 is specifically talking about one man - adam. The helper he created was eve. I'm not sure what the fuck you're talking about with animals.

God rested on the sabbath to demonstrate the plan of salvation. 6 days man will work to try to create peace without god, during the seventh day god will give man a time of rest without sin (study the 1,000 year reign).

The second set of commandments is not true - if you read he says: And the Lord said to Moses, “Cut two tablets of stone like the first _ones,_ and I will write on _these_ tablets the words that were on the first tablets which you broke." So he wrote different words? Or did he write the same thing and then tell moses something else?

Google is not the end-all know-all for all knowledge. There is so much misinformation on the word of god you'll never be able to sift it out by "googling" it.

I don't care how many times you read the bible or how old you are, but you seem a little biblically illiterate to me.


----------



## tripleD (Dec 7, 2015)

Yes, I am obviously "biblically illiterate', but I am NOT "Biblically illiterate"...
You are correct in that Yeoshua ben Yoseph was not born on Dec 25th which just helps prove my point!
They took all of the attributes and information from the story of Mithra & gave them to your Jesus...
The bible goes to great lengths to tell us who god created & who begot who, I can list them for you if you like, but it will take me quite awhile because there are a lot of people listed, but yet god did not feel compelled to tell us about who Cain married or where she came from? Ha!
Read Genesis AGAIN then, and maybe you WILL know what the Fuck I'm talking about baby bird!!
Your god admits to making mistakes & to repenting! He also admits to helping a certain individual in a particular battle & yet that individual still LOST!! what kind of god makes mistakes? what kind of god needs to repent? what kind of god can't win a battle against mere mortals?? 

BTW- Santa isn't real either, and neither is the tooth fairy!!

Merry Christmas


----------



## tripleD (Dec 7, 2015)

Oh & just so we're clear....You do not deny however that you worship a god that was in favor of Slavery, seduction/rape of virgins, and who ordered Joshua to kill INNOCENT children, women & even harmless animals? 

You conveniently chose not to answer this question before so I decided to ask you again!!


----------



## SamsonsRiddle (Dec 8, 2015)

tripleD said:


> Yes, I am obviously "biblically illiterate', but I am NOT "Biblically illiterate"...
> You are correct in that Yeoshua ben Yoseph was not born on Dec 25th which just helps prove my point!
> They took all of the attributes and information from the story of Mithra & gave them to your Jesus...
> The bible goes to great lengths to tell us who god created & who begot who, I can list them for you if you like, but it will take me quite awhile because there are a lot of people listed, but yet god did not feel compelled to tell us about who Cain married or where she came from? Ha!
> ...


So because the world's religions (particularly the catholic religion under the power of emporer/pope constantine) decided to take all these stories from pagan religions and add them to "christianity". So tell me how the bible stole that? Emperor Constantine used all the false religions and false religious rituals and labeled them christian, securing the support of all of the pagan sun worshipers (hence SUNday worship, the venerable day of the sun) and all the newly converted "christians" following a fake jesus full of hippy loving-kindness. God always said, "do not worship me in the way the pagans worship their own god." So don't change saturnalia to christmas. Not sure how much you know about the subject, dirty birdy.

Sometimes in stories there are details that are inferred that don't need to be stated clearly because they are inferred clearly. Obviously there were more families on the earth after god created man, the genealogy in genesis follow the family of the first Adam, and again the Second Adam in the gospels. Cain was kicked out of the family, but you'll notice his dad is not listed as god - inferring he was fathered by satan and therefore not needed in genealogy since it is following the family of god. Eve was seduced by satan (she slept with him) and also adam so she had twins by two different dads. It happens: http://www.cnn.com/2015/05/08/us/new-jersey-twins-two-fathers/

God never makes mistakes, he changes his mind when people repent or decide to go against his will much like your dad would if you told him to fuck off when he was trying to prepare you a gift. That's what we were created for, to worship and love he who created us on our own free will.

God never says he was in favor of slavery or rape, but rather made laws because he knew the hearts of man. Just like government makes laws today for the same reason. 

Wiping out whole nations? Sometimes that's the only way, but no one is going to do anything like that today until russia obliterates the middle east.


----------



## orbo (Dec 8, 2015)

SamsonsRiddle said:


> So because the world's religions (particularly the catholic religion under the power of emporer/pope constantine) decided to take all these stories from pagan religions and add them to "christianity". So tell me how the bible stole that? Emperor Constantine used all the false religions and false religious rituals and labeled them christian, securing the support of all of the pagan sun worshipers (hence SUNday worship, the venerable day of the sun) and all the newly converted "christians" following a fake jesus full of hippy loving-kindness. God always said, "do not worship me in the way the pagans worship their own god." So don't change saturnalia to christmas. Not sure how much you know about the subject, dirty birdy.
> 
> Sometimes in stories there are details that are inferred that don't need to be stated clearly because they are inferred clearly. Obviously there were more families on the earth after god created man, the genealogy in genesis follow the family of the first Adam, and again the Second Adam in the gospels. Cain was kicked out of the family, but you'll notice his dad is not listed as god - inferring he was fathered by satan and therefore not needed in genealogy since it is following the family of god. Eve was seduced by satan (she slept with him) and also adam so she had twins by two different dads. It happens: http://www.cnn.com/2015/05/08/us/new-jersey-twins-two-fathers/
> 
> ...


That's heavy....


----------



## SamsonsRiddle (Dec 8, 2015)

Oh, I didn't answer the question before because you list 1000 things to answer and i missed one. sorry about that, dude. 


ps. Thanks for the capitalization etiquette lesson, too!


----------



## Rudi I&I Automan (Dec 8, 2015)

GOD SMOD I & I prey to The Lord God HAILE I SELASSIE jah rastafarI & I & I & I 
, Just ad another I for each seed/cutting and/or plant, and a follier feed of trace of macro/micro nutrients (worm cast liguid, liquid seaweed and/or guano) allways seems to work for I & I


----------



## orbo (Dec 8, 2015)

Rudi I&I Automan said:


> GOD SMOD I & I prey to The Lord God HAILE I SELASSIE jah rastafarI & I & I & I
> , Just ad another I for each seed/cutting and/or plant, and a follier feed of trace of macro/micro nutrients (worm cast liguid, liquid seaweed and/or guano) allways seems to work for I & I


Third person with an ampersand is just confusing.


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Dec 8, 2015)

God hates Cannabis and you will go to hell if you partake or grow it. Better off praying to Satan


----------



## SamsonsRiddle (Dec 8, 2015)

LetsGetCritical said:


> God hates Cannabis and you will go to hell if you partake or grow it. Better off praying to Satan


Yeah, that's it.

God hates cannabis but loves codeine, amphetamines, benzos, and every other concoction man uses to cure his many ailments? Good luck proving that one.


----------



## skunkwreck (Dec 8, 2015)

The Ganji Gods...who else ?


----------



## Gregor Eisenhorn (Dec 8, 2015)

How about the christian God? Check up Saint Francis, that man must of been a stoner. Anyway, the best philosophy in christianity in my opinion. Love any and all especially nature, because when we revere nature and respect it, we are automatically respecting and praising God. Something like that.


----------



## Dr. Who (Dec 8, 2015)

I humbly step aside. (I hate getting wet watching a good pissing match)

Ya'll have to have that "Blind Faith"!!!

Where's Sam and Dean, not to forget Cass,,,,when you need them!


----------



## Dr. Who (Dec 8, 2015)

I also apologize to any true Muslim's out there. Let me take the time to give an honorable spelling to the Qur'an.

@tripleD I'm with you bro....


----------



## skunkwreck (Dec 8, 2015)

tripleD said:


> Oh & just so we're clear....You do not deny however that you worship a god that was in favor of Slavery, seduction/rape of virgins, and who ordered Joshua to kill INNOCENT children, women & even harmless animals?
> 
> You conveniently chose not to answer this question before so I decided to ask you again!!


IDK...I really don't get into talks like this , makes for bad blood , but to preach about a " compassionate God" when you can look around you and see horrific suffering by little children and babies who aren't old enough to know evil or sin , good or bad...complete innocent's.... how is that being compassionate ?


----------



## tripleD (Dec 8, 2015)

SamsonsRiddle said:


> So because the world's religions (particularly the catholic religion under the power of emporer/pope constantine) decided to take all these stories from pagan religions and add them to "christianity". So tell me how the bible stole that? Emperor Constantine used all the false religions and false religious rituals and labeled them christian, securing the support of all of the pagan sun worshipers (hence SUNday worship, the venerable day of the sun) and all the newly converted "christians" following a fake jesus full of hippy loving-kindness. God always said, "do not worship me in the way the pagans worship their own god." So don't change saturnalia to christmas. Not sure how much you know about the subject, dirty birdy.
> 
> Sometimes in stories there are details that are inferred that don't need to be stated clearly because they are inferred clearly. Obviously there were more families on the earth after god created man, the genealogy in genesis follow the family of the first Adam, and again the Second Adam in the gospels. Cain was kicked out of the family, but you'll notice his dad is not listed as god - inferring he was fathered by satan and therefore not needed in genealogy since it is following the family of god. Eve was seduced by satan (she slept with him) and also adam so she had twins by two different dads. It happens: http://www.cnn.com/2015/05/08/us/new-jersey-twins-two-fathers/
> 
> ...


80% of what you said is total BS!
You have neither the intellect nor the Authority to interject your opinions as to what your God did or did not mean! But if you are willing to make ASSinine ASSumptions about the bible then at least make the one that makes the most sense!!
The bible goes to great links to tell us who God created & who their children were & their children & their children & their children & on & on & on, so it only makes sense that the bible would have mentioned if God would have created any other people!! 
Adam was Cain's father according to what the bible actually says, but once again you try to spin it to fit your world view like so many before you! The bible says Adam knew eve his wife & they had a child, it does NOT say that Satan & eve had a child!! 
Any quote from the bible that you choose to interject to support your silly arguement will require the person who reads it to agree with your ASSumption because the bible is littered with contradictions which is why we have sooooo many different religions floating around! 
I'll give you one for free baby bird.... 
John 3:12 says, "Not as CAIN, WHO WAS OF THAT WICKED ONE, and slew his brother. You can make an ASSumption here that the "wicked one" is Satan & therefore Satan is Cains father", but then that would CONTRADICT when the bible ACTUALLY says that Adam was his father, as I already stated above!!
Soooo, do you want to admit that Adam was his father & lose the original arguement, or would you rather stick to your guns about it & therefore have to admit that the bible contradicts itself & you, just like so so many others are willing to make asinine assumptions & fill in the blanks to fit your own narrative????
Believe whatever you want to believe!!
Believe that God made living things before he made the sun, believe that the sun rotates around the earth (God says he stopped the sun, he did not say that he stopped the earth), hell believe in the easter bunny if you like, but do so with integrity & stop spinning things to fit your agenda!
You are more than welcome to post your opinions, BUT neither Dr. Who nor myself asked you for your advice!! 

There's a difference lil feller!

P.S.
1)God admits to making mistakes whether you like it or not!
2) God admits to repenting whether you like it or not!
3)God tolerated slave ownership whether you like it or not!
4)God tolerated the seduction/rape of virgins whether you like it or not!

God told man what he must do if he injures a slave or if he seduces/rapes a virgin, he should have simply added 2 more commandments!!
1) Thou shalt not enslave another human 
2) Thou shalt not seduce or rape virgins

Good day sir!
I said Good Day!!


----------



## Theblackdog420 (Dec 8, 2015)

Did anyone else notice God spelled backwards is Dog, have you ever considered the reason for this ?


----------



## ttystikk (Dec 8, 2015)

Freemyniggayoungmota said:


> i got two little buddies growing right now. but shhhhhh, the feds is listening.


Pray to the almighty kilowatt... just repeat the incantation;

'Ohmmmmmm....'


----------



## tripleD (Dec 8, 2015)

ttystikk said:


> Pray to the almighty kilowatt... just repeat the incantation;
> 
> 'Ohmmmmmm....'
> View attachment 3559802


Made me laugh! Thanks!


----------



## Rudi I&I Automan (Dec 8, 2015)

orbo said:


> Third person with an ampersand is just confusing.


MY POST, MY VERNACULAR, Go play with someone elses local lingo lol


----------



## Indagrow (Dec 8, 2015)

Me.


----------



## Rudi I&I Automan (Dec 8, 2015)

ttystikk said:


> Pray to the almighty kilowatt... just repeat the incantation;
> 
> 'Ohmmmmmm....'
> View attachment 3559802


OHMMMMMMM BRING MENI BUDS TO MEEEEEEEE Ganja God mantra LOL


----------



## Rudi I&I Automan (Dec 8, 2015)

Theblackdog420 said:


> Did anyone else notice God spelled backwards is Dog, have you ever considered the reason for this ?


No, everyone knows that the mice are the true rulers of the universe


----------



## orbo (Dec 8, 2015)




----------



## Theblackdog420 (Dec 8, 2015)

Rudi I&I Automan said:


> No, everyone knows that the mice are the true rulers of the universe


Praise Ecim !


----------



## Rudi I&I Automan (Dec 8, 2015)

Theblackdog420 said:


> Praise Ecim !


too right, don't upset a mouse or they gang up on ya lol


----------



## texasjack (Dec 8, 2015)

Chaac


----------



## Lord Kanti (Dec 8, 2015)

Dr. Who said:


> NO!
> He's not!
> It's the idiots that misinterpret the Koran for their own gain that are!
> The Koran attempts to teach the same peace and forgiveness the Bible does,,,Just in a different way......Read it and see for your self.
> ...


Is this supposed to be satire?


----------



## Rudi I&I Automan (Dec 8, 2015)

Lord Kanti said:


> Is this supposed to be satire?


islamic extremists just pick out the bits they can twist into something that fits their ideas.

Sounds like "standup mike night" to me my Lord


----------



## Rudi I&I Automan (Dec 8, 2015)

texasjack said:


> Chaac


MAYANS after HAILE


----------



## Rudi I&I Automan (Dec 8, 2015)

Indagrow said:


> Me.


YOU bar stuard, what did my last ruderalis indica ever do to upset you?????


----------



## tripleD (Dec 8, 2015)

I would like to take a moment & apologize to all of the other posters for my part in the hijacking of this forum, it wasn't my intention, but after a certain individual posted rude & condescending statements to Dr. Who & then to me I felt obligated to respond.... My apologies!!


----------



## orbo (Dec 8, 2015)

tripleD said:


> I would like to take a moment & apologize to all of the other posters for my part in the hijacking of this forum, it wasn't my intention, but after a certain individual posted rude & condescending statements to Dr. Who & then to me I felt obligated to respond.... My apologies!!


----------



## Lord Kanti (Dec 8, 2015)

Rudi I&I Automan said:


> islamic extremists just pick out the bits they can twist into something that fits their ideas.
> 
> Sounds like "standup mike night" to me my Lord


Mohammad preached deception and murder. He often baited his enemies with promises of peace, and when they laid down their arms, his men would ambush and slaughter them. Do tell us where Christ suggested something similar. I'll post my sources after I drop this battery off right quick.

I'm pretty sure my source is Ibn Ishaq. The Koran preaches Taqiyya. If you're not familiar with Taqiyya then you know nothing regarding the true nature of Islam.


----------



## Rudi I&I Automan (Dec 8, 2015)

This is a prime example of religion being responsible for most wars, So im staying out of it (pun intended)


----------



## SamsonsRiddle (Dec 8, 2015)

tripleD said:


> 80% of what you said is total BS!
> You have neither the intellect nor the Authority to interject your opinions as to what your God did or did not mean! But if you are willing to make ASSinine ASSumptions about the bible then at least make the one that makes the most sense!!
> The bible goes to great links to tell us who God created & who their children were & their children & their children & their children & on & on & on, so it only makes sense that the bible would have mentioned if God would have created any other people!!
> Adam was Cain's father according to what the bible actually says, but once again you try to spin it to fit your world view like so many before you! The bible says Adam knew eve his wife & they had a child, it does NOT say that Satan & eve had a child!!
> ...


OK let's just focus on this one subject, since you can't seem to get any of them right. Please do yourself a favor and study BOTH SIDES of an argument before just blindly following whatever sounds better to your carnal mind.

*Now Adam knew Eve his wife, and she conceived and bore Cain, and said, “I have acquired a man from the Lord.” Then she bore again, this time his brother Abel. Now Abel was a keeper of sheep, but Cain was a tiller of the ground.*

Doesn't say she bore adam's son, you are just inferring...most of the time this would be right to infer. However, 

*This is the book of the genealogy of Adam. In the day that God created man, He made him in the likeness of God. He created them male and female, and blessed them and called them Mankind in the day they were created. And Adam lived one hundred and thirty years, and begot a son in his own likeness, after his image, and named him Seth. After he begot Seth, the days of Adam were eight hundred years; and he had sons and daughters. So all the days that Adam lived were nine hundred and thirty years; and he died.*

I don't see cain here? Why isn't he in the genealogy? I understand abel was killed and therefore did not continue the family line, but why would cain be missing? BECAUSE HE WAS OF THE EVIL ONE. damn...just accept the truth.

The bible didn't list cain in this genealogy, which also proves that there could be and were people outside of the genealogy you claim that includes all people. The beginning of genesis says god created mankind, then it goes into detail about the chosen family. How is that so fucking hard to understand? 

Where are my assumptions? Are you smoking crystal meth? Why are you so damn angry? 

I only started saying anything, because you started saying a bunch of bullshit about the word of god. I'm sorry that you don't quite get it and have to keep going back to: "WELL GOD SHOULDA DONE THIS!!!" and "GOD'S A MEANIE!!!"

This all started because I said that the god of the bible is not the same as the god of the koran. I think we have that pretty well established now


----------



## Oregon Gardener (Dec 8, 2015)

Pray to the Hemp Fairy")


----------



## Lord Kanti (Dec 8, 2015)

Rudi I&I Automan said:


> This is a prime example of religion being responsible for most wars, So im staying out of it (pun intended)


Have any statistics to back that up? WWII involved resources and economics. Millions died fighting against imperialism. What wars are you thinking of?


----------



## tripleD (Dec 8, 2015)

for a religious individual you sure do cuss a lot... 
You my friend are a mental midget & I have already taken up entirely too much of everyone's (including my own) time trying to enlighten you! 
I will say this for the last time... Believe in whatever you want to believe in!!!
Just do it honestly & with entegrity!!
And stop telling others what they should do as if you are The reincarnation of Mithra!!
It makes you look like a douche!

Good luck in personal journey, as I fear that you are going to need it!!


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Dec 8, 2015)

SamsonsRiddle said:


> Yeah, that's it.
> 
> God hates cannabis but loves codeine, amphetamines, benzos, and every other concoction man uses to cure his many ailments? Good luck proving that one.


Enjoy hell and be sure to send me a postcard


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Dec 8, 2015)

Theblackdog420 said:


> Did anyone else notice God spelled backwards is Dog, have you ever considered the reason for this ?


blasphemy


----------



## SamsonsRiddle (Dec 9, 2015)

tripleD said:


> for a religious individual you sure do cuss a lot...
> You my friend are a mental midget & I have already taken up entirely too much of everyone's (including my own) time trying to enlighten you!
> I will say this for the last time... Believe in whatever you want to believe in!!!
> Just do it honestly & with entegrity!!
> ...



Don't worry, dude, one day you might get it.


----------



## AKDrifter (Dec 9, 2015)




----------



## tripleD (Dec 9, 2015)

SamsonsRiddle said:


> Don't worry, dude, one day you might get it.


Don't be so hard on yourself, lil feller...
Just go out & try to be the BEST damn Gayfish you can be!!


----------



## greasemonkeymann (Dec 9, 2015)

hmmmm....

Also seemed weird that "god" would create heaven and earth in "days" when days are prefaced solely upon speed of the earth rotating...
Which was first?
How long was a day before he made the heavens and earth??
just sayin...


----------



## greasemonkeymann (Dec 9, 2015)

also important to note that most of the biblical stories are repeated Egyptian parables...
That are juuuuust a teeeeeeensy bit older...


----------



## tripleD (Dec 9, 2015)

greasemonkeymann said:


> hmmmm....
> View attachment 3560794


Could not have said it any better myself!
I would much rather be in the company of great Scientists like Einstein, or Richard Dawkins than be grouped in with religious zealots like Jim Baker, Robert Tilton, Jimmy SwAggart, or David Koresh....


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Dec 18, 2015)

Freemyniggayoungmota said:


> i got two little buddies growing right now. but shhhhhh, the feds is listening.


Believe. ~ Send Positive and healing vibrations.~ 
( ( ( <3 ) ) )

*Pray to YOURSELF... *
If You get a response... It may just be the universal _energy_ that binds *US* together. 






(;


----------



## CC Dobbs (Dec 18, 2015)

Freemyniggayoungmota said:


> i got two little buddies growing right now. but shhhhhh, the feds is listening.


Sir,
I am a good person to pay if you want a better harvest. I take cash, check, attractive children, and dry beans. What is your need?


----------



## ttystikk (Dec 19, 2015)

To create the best indoor environment one must always carefully contemplate the power of resistance; repeat the mantra...


----------



## charface (Jan 3, 2016)

science, pray to it and follows its ways.
best harvest ever


----------



## pabloesqobar (Jan 3, 2016)

How did people live to be hundreds and hundreds of years old back in the biblical days? Just a matter of not getting it right with language/interpretation issues?

I could just Google it, I suppose .


----------



## Skeet Kuhn Dough (Jun 25, 2016)

Demeter


----------



## Rudi I&I Automan (Jun 25, 2016)

The holy trinity of N,P & K


----------



## Nugachino (Sep 24, 2016)

The one with an overflowing Cornucopia.

Or you could just plant, feed and water. Then hope for the best.


----------



## verny (Sep 25, 2016)

Enigmatic Ways said:


> You can pray to any or all these Gods/Goddesses to help your plants.
> 
> Adonis
> Attis
> ...


dude,this little prayer is from an ancient hymn to the og ganja god shiva,it asks for everything we tokers need.
written maybe 4000 years ago.kush inspired.


----------



## Skeet Kuhn Dough (Sep 26, 2016)




----------



## verny (Sep 26, 2016)

god isnt CREATOR....its the CREATIVE aspect of consciousness,manifesting and playing with this light show of duality,matter{energy} time and space just for the fun of it!

so there has never been a CREATION.just shiva{primordial consciousness} having a blast dreaming up all kinds of dimensions and realities!,enjoy the play!


----------



## iHearAll (Sep 26, 2016)

the mirror. so YOU get it right


----------

